# Python pics



## sam.evans22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey I just wanted to see some pics of some really cool pythons, wheather it be Australian or not  please post some pics you have


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 22, 2009)

I have some, oldies mainly..


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 22, 2009)

there ya go a few random photos, still gotta upload photos of the rest of the buggers


----------



## greeny1 (Jul 22, 2009)

my jungle. not the best coloured jungle but still a great python.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 22, 2009)

Heres a few of mine...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pythons73 love the bhp


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 22, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Pythons73 love the bhp



:lol: He's awesome. And you should see him in the flesh. He thinks he's a death adder. He has a DA's wiggly tail :lol:


----------



## Lewy (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL here is a few


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Lewy looks as if you bhp is on horse steroids!! love the gtp and the scrubby how long is the scrubby?


----------



## Lewy (Jul 22, 2009)

The big scrubby in the pic is a mate of mines and hes I'm guessing around 3.meters ish give or take


----------



## Dusty62 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great shots there, love the GTP looks awsome.


----------



## Pike (Jul 22, 2009)

love that green tree python pic lewy.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea i like the second pic of him


----------



## hughligen (Jul 22, 2009)

om-nom-nom!


----------



## andyscott (Jul 22, 2009)

I was going to post pics until I saw Lewys.
Not gonna now.

That 1st pic of the GTP is a cracker Lewy.


----------



## No-two (Jul 22, 2009)

Few pics I've taken


----------



## deebo (Jul 22, 2009)

no two - great pics...what local is that woma? rhd? looks awesome.

Cool pics everyone else also.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## No-two (Jul 22, 2009)

David Evans said:


> no two - great pics...what local is that woma? rhd? looks awesome.
> 
> Cool pics everyone else also.
> 
> ...


 
It's a topaz.


----------



## deebo (Jul 22, 2009)

cool...the bands look very red in colour. Do you have any full body shots of it?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great pics no two lol


----------



## Cabotinage (Jul 22, 2009)

Lewy said:


> The big scrubby in the pic is a mate of mines and hes I'm guessing around 3.meters ish give or take




that coastal, you diodnt happen to pick it up from peter birch?


----------



## sam.evans22 (Aug 16, 2009)

great pics everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## No-two (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## pythonmum (Aug 16, 2009)

Tigger the Darwin




He is very cage defensive and strikes at the glass regularly, but is a great handler when you get him out.


----------



## zulu (Aug 16, 2009)

*re Python*

The bhp in my avatar,hes about 6 year old now been bonking away,finished now,time to put his tail up and relax eat a few rats,bit of alean mean machine.cheers


----------



## mickg (Aug 16, 2009)

my mate bruce


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

all beautiful snakes.. man all these pics just make me miss my snakes even more


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 16, 2009)

bahaha lewy. nice bite marks to go along with the scrubby.... 

yeah i was gonna post pics too, and then lewy and no-two came along with some other pro photographers and smushed my dreams. :-( lol. that BHP is awesome no-two. any chance its a girl and you wanna sell it to me? i need a female for my little Theo! lol


----------



## Lewy (Aug 16, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> bahaha lewy. nice bite marks to go along with the scrubby....
> 
> yeah i was gonna post pics too, and then lewy and no-two came along with some other pro photographers and smushed my dreams. :-( lol. that BHP is awesome no-two. any chance its a girl and you wanna sell it to me? i need a female for my little Theo! lol


 

LOL yer that's the female scrubby and she is a nasty little girl LOL but Sues pretty tough hahahaha


----------

